# "Design Your Own Les Paul" Program..... (Awesome)



## GazPots (Jan 14, 2009)

Found this on another forum i frequent. 

*Design your Own Les Paul* <---- Clicky!

Couple of draw backs are the non matching headstocks but youcan easily photoshop that as i have done. Aswell as the fact its 6'ers only  No direct mount pickups aswell as limited color options when you want to be able to fine tune your creation. Still the results are pretty funky though.


Still here are a few i mocked up.....

Maple + black quilt = Win






Rg1077xl inspired here





Random creation when i got stuck






Let the madness begin.  


Gaz


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 14, 2009)

Onoes! Gibson's R&D secret is out!


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome, I still wish someone would make one of these for a seven


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2009)

That last one is gorgeous! 



Koshchei said:


> Onoes! Gibson's R&D secret is out!



Shit, they might start making good guitars if they used this.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 14, 2009)

If someone made any of those les pauls i would probably buy it.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2009)

nice program


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 14, 2009)

If i have the cash this would be it.


----------



## darren (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty cool! It's not quite as versatile as the Virtual RG builder, where you can pick your own burst colours and such, but the overall quality is very good, and there are a lot of options the V-RG builder doesn't have.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 14, 2009)

Mmm, wood frenzy!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Johann (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep it simple!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool find! I like these little softwares...


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't go wrong with the classic:




Silverburst with Iommi pickups...how metal:




Sorta based off of that Gibson LP Digital a few years back:




Great finish:




Even purple can look evil:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2009)

that's pretty sick, I like that that it's actually an ESP Eclipse as well  Also +9000 points for having everything available in purple


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 14, 2009)

Using this programm, taking a screen caption and changing the picture to high resolution, I have just created this virtual guitar.... 

I also left the interface in one of the pics to show the 3d work... enjoy









found this sunset to be pretty awesome and perfect for the guitar...


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 14, 2009)

More, because I just couldn't resist:


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 14, 2009)

how the hell did you guys save the pics, i wanna keep mine for colour reference for a custom

theres also no control option to have like one volume or whatever, and you can't remove the pick ups either


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool program. I'd do mine like a Neal Schon. With the Floyd and a Sustainer. But with a SD Blackout in the bridge.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 14, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> how the hell did you guys save the pics, i wanna keep mine for colour reference for a custom
> 
> theres also no control option to have like one volume or whatever, and you can't remove the pick ups either



its easy you need a screenshot captor programm...

Screenshot Captor


----------



## thesimo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2009)

I made these a while back:


----------



## GazPots (Jan 14, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> how the hell did you guys save the pics, i wanna keep mine for colour reference for a custom
> 
> theres also no control option to have like one volume or whatever, and you can't remove the pick ups either





hufschmid said:


> its easy you need a screenshot captor programm...
> 
> Screenshot Captor





Nah man, just hit the "print screen" button on you keyboard (top right) and you'll save a screenshot to your pc's clipboard. You don't need any programs.

Open up ms paint and go to "paste" and then crop the picture to desired size and then you have your screen shot. Save and attatch to your post in this thread to view it.


Simple.


Also i _*did*_ say it was limited in many ways unfortunatly.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 14, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Also i _*did*_ say it was limited in many ways unfortunatly.



It may be, but it's also flippin' awesome. I've spent way too much time with it though!


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is so addicting...


----------



## GazPots (Jan 14, 2009)

GAS is going through the fucking roof with this thread.


I've got ridiculous urge to order a sherman LP7 in the style of the RG1077xl mock up earlier. 


God damn GAS.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its easy you need a screenshot captor programm...
> 
> Screenshot Captor



or hit "print screen" on your key board


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 14, 2009)

darren said:


> Pretty cool! It's not quite as versatile as the Virtual RG builder, where you can pick your own burst colours and such, but the overall quality is very good, and there are a lot of options the V-RG builder doesn't have.


 
It looks a lot nicer imo though


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 14, 2009)

+1 string would be epic.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 14, 2009)

Ravelle17 said:


> This is so addicting...
> 
> View attachment 9516




I'm sorry, I don't want to be a dick, but it's addictIVE!! That one always winds me up


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried brother


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 14, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> +1 string would be epic.



After I saw this, I had to go back and make another one.


----------



## techjsteele (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 14, 2009)

ledzep4eva said:


> I'm sorry, I don't want to be a dick, but it's addictIVE!! That one always winds me up



GRAMMAR NAZI!

Nah, it's cool. I should have figured that out.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 14, 2009)

how do you put pics in ???


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> After I saw this, I had to go back and make another one.


that looks awesome!


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome. I always wanted an LP in gecko burst.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, I'm giving myself GAS!



Breakdown said:


> how do you put pics in ???



Screenshot, paste into image editor, crop, save, upload, post.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2009)

that blueburst LP is  IMO - just needs different inlays lol


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 14, 2009)

most of the guitars just look better with no inlays...you guys are givin' me GAS. I don't wanna have to send out a RAN quote yet -.-


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 14, 2009)

lol fun program
here are my contributions to the thread not that creative
lol


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 14, 2009)

Super-fun! Had to do my own!!


Golden Honey






Mahogany-Maple





The "New" John Connolly Sig


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2009)

golden honey ftw sir


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 15, 2009)

Here we go, my dream les paul... With a 27" scale of course.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

a new virtual one.....

i add some 3d strings..... and made a 3d neck and body...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 15, 2009)

hufschmid, you&#180;re such the geek! i salute you!


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 15, 2009)

mine may be a bit busy...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> mine may be a bit busy...


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 15, 2009)

nive to know someone appreciates my ADD


----------



## adz87 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't find the option where you change the shape.





All kidding and LP bashing aside, thanks for the link... it's probably the best mockup applet I've seen yet. A good place to work out ideas before going to Photoshop on my own designs.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> nive to know someone appreciates my ADD



Yeah I'd buy that in a Heart beat man


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> mine may be a bit busy...



Minus the pickguard and the bit around the pickup selector, I fucking love it


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

I figured why the hell not join in the fun  so here are three of them I did:


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

Here you go, simple and sweet: 








 ...and before any of you start the Ihatewangbarbitchdance:


----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2009)

What the fuck.


I JUST designed a maplefest les paul almost exactly like that with chrome and my pc crashed. 


Coincidence eh?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice, I like that Maple Fest one  I was thinking about making one like that but with the Birds eye maple top lol


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm building the back now


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> i'm building the back now



is that you SL Les Paul?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> is that you SL Les Paul?



yes just finished it, here is the final picture...

i add tuners, a mahogany neck and body, which matches the top...

i add strings and tuners.... and micro screws on the pickup mounting rings to add more rendering but you cant see on the pic....

enjoy

now that its built, any texture from that programm will fit on it instantly, i just have to apply it to 140 elements (texture surfaces) haha 







here is the building details interface picture....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice  would you be able to do this?










Demoniac said:


>



 to you sir. that look awesome too.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Nice  would you be able to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure.... i must make it up myself then modify the texture to high resolution and tga file for it to work... give me 15mn its my free day today haha


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> sure.... i must make it up myself then modify the texture to high resolution and tga file for it to work... give me 15mn its my free day today haha



Sweet  I wold love to have that in rea life to


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Jan 15, 2009)

here is twisted shild in secondlife with his guitar


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> here is twisted shild in secondlife with his guitar



 My Avatr still looks a bit like a Fag


----------



## MikeH (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought the flame thing was too tacky to use but I'd actually buy that one ^^^.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 15, 2009)

I really like this one:






Some nice ideas in this thread.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 15, 2009)

Les Paul Dimeslime. 





Les Paul Urban Warmachine.






Les Paul Rosewood.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 15, 2009)

DimeSlime FTW!!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

how are you guys changing the color of the Sticker stuff? like the flames?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2009)

You can't. You'll notice any guitar with a decal has either white or black on it. 


Sucks how it can't be changed unfortunatly


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Super-fun! Had to do my own!!
> 
> The "New" John Connolly Sig





GazPots said:


> You can't. You'll notice any guitar with a decal has either white or black on it.
> 
> 
> Sucks how it can't be changed unfortunatly



Wtf?


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

GazPots said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> 
> I JUST designed a maplefest les paul almost exactly like that with chrome and my pc crashed.
> ...



Good taste is good taste.  I actually hate gold hardware (as well as chrome), but since there's no option for a titanium nitride (which is the correct answer for plain maple), I went gold as it's the closest.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 15, 2009)

Another LP.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 15, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Wtf?



Dude, see the black? That's the "sticker." It's a reverse flame, which is how I made one of my mockups if you go back a few pages. The orange you see is the paint color he selected for the body, not the color of the sticker. The color of the sticker is black. It's only either going to be black or white, those really are the only options, at least for right now.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> Dude, see the black? That's the "sticker." It's a reverse flame, which is how I made one of my mockups if you go back a few pages. The orange you see is the paint color he selected for the body, not the color of the sticker. The color of the sticker is black. It's only either going to be black or white, those really are the only options, at least for right now.



YEah I JUST figured that out before I came in here  thanks though


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 15, 2009)

I was hoping this would appeal to the folks over at Jemsite.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 15, 2009)

probably not to many peoples liking but i totally plan on ordering a carvin CS6 like this one day (after i get a custom seven and new ampage)






probably with a lighter top or something though


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## DSilence (Jan 16, 2009)

If only I could have this in real life


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2009)

Im pretty sure if you took that mockup to a skilled guitar painter they'd be able to replicate it for you pretty easy.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmmmm, shadow AV had a try on the guitar but the fingerboard was too small


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like how this one turned out.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 16, 2009)

A little exageration but kinda cool
I also built 3d knobs and switch...


----------



## DSilence (Jan 16, 2009)

Whoa dude you have alot of time on your hands!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> hmmmmm, shadow AV had a try on the guitar but the fingerboard was too small



Wow.  some people in 2nd life are weird. I ran into a guy that was dressed up as Darth Vader


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 16, 2009)

One for War , one for Peace.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's my attempt at my dream Les Paul:

(Please click to enlarge - it's beautiful, lol)


As a point, how do I get this to display at a reasonable size in this post...?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2009)

Have it hosted on photobucket and post the image url in image tags like so










Gaz


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 17, 2009)

great software men i wish had a 7 and headstock option change


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Argh...GAS...
for a 7 string lp 
why don't we ask Kurt at rondo to make a 7 string AL 3000 ???


----------



## Seebu (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## GazPots (Jan 19, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> great software men i wish had a 7 and headstock option change




While i'm not really an alabone binding fan i really like the dark blue/chrome/black that guitar has going on.


Nice ideas.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

Just curious here....

Besides this programm and the V-RG builder, are they any other of those amazing programms out there on the net?


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

There's this one: Welcome to the JCF Custom Shop

Another LP of course.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2009)

OM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just curious here....
> 
> Besides this programm and the V-RG builder, are they any other of those amazing programms out there on the net?



Hey I ended up finding this one too, has many different body shapes: http://www.nymphusa.com/kisekae/kisekaeE1.asp


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 19, 2009)

Seebu said:


>



Yum. That looks a bit like the one I did.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

Just found this one too: Explorer Guitar Generator


----------



## Miek (Jan 19, 2009)

Something like this tickle anyones fancy?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell yes.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## The Overmatt (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd buy one of these in a heartbeat. lol


----------



## -Cetanu- (Feb 4, 2009)

arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 5, 2009)

oh science i want this:


----------



## Harry (Feb 5, 2009)

The Overmatt said:


> I'd buy one of these in a heartbeat. lol



I like.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 5, 2009)

i hate when i gas for things i do on photoshop or digitaly create


----------



## Chritar (Feb 5, 2009)

wouldnt a wood pickgaurd eventually warp overtime? it looks really nice but i would hate my pickgaurd to get all warped


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 6, 2009)

you could always give it a coat of plexiglass and the thing will be preserved like a fly in a piece of Amber


----------



## noodleplugerine (Feb 7, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> great software men i wish had a 7 and headstock option change



That is AWESOME!

My attempt:


----------



## transperformanc (Feb 9, 2009)

tell me what you think of this 
http://www.nymphusa.com/kisekae/8.0/lp8001/base.asp?p1=1


----------



## The Overmatt (Feb 9, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I like.



Gracias senor.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 10, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> Another LP.



ghostflame ftw


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's mine 








Looks familiar, isn't it?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## GazPots (Feb 11, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loomis Les Paul! 


Looks not bad actually.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 12, 2009)

and just for laughs...ladies and gentlemen...please put your hands together for the one, the only...the JIZZ PAUL


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## playstopause (Feb 13, 2009)

playstopause said:


>


----------



## GazPots (Feb 13, 2009)

That last one is beautiful.

Minus the decal and i'd be unable to stop myself buying it.


----------



## -Cetanu- (Mar 19, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome post man, thanks! you're getting some posi rep for this one.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 20, 2009)

I think i will have a play about with this later and see if i can think up some new combos.


Still, this thread delivers in the GAS department.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

My creation:






damn I want one now.


----------



## hufschmid (May 13, 2009)

I'm bashing up this thread because I just discovered this very cool programm, now you can also design your tele or musicman dream guitar 

USACG - Kisekae Virtual Guitars


----------



## PnKnG (May 13, 2009)




----------

